# Bing Crosby's pipe?????



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

My wife and I were watching White Christmas lastnight and about half way through Bing Crosby was smoking a long, straight stem briar pipe.

My wife was asking me what pipe it was and who made it. I believe that she wants to get me one for Christmas.

Does anyone know anything about Bing's pipe?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is what I found at paylesspipes.com by savinelli :


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Several pipe makers make a "Bing." This one's a Savinelli.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I have been trying to find a picture of the pipe used in the movie and found 1 picture that has a pipe that looks like what he was smoking. Not a very good picture though.

http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/3754/bingbob2.jpg

The Savinelli's look close but I don't believe the stem has any bend.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

The original pipes were made for him by the Tinder Box, in LA, I think...the style is sort of like a Canadian with a longer stem...the style is now made by several pipe manufacturers so anyone's brand would be good depending on how much she wanted to spend...as you can see from the above link, Savinelli makes one in several finishes costing between $56 and $96...Savinelli is a good pipe if you don't have one...there are others that make the style and I'm sure you could find them from around $50 on up to several hundred dollars...


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Neuromancer said:


> The original pipes were made for him by the Tinder Box, in LA, I think...the style is sort of like a Canadian with a longer stem...the style is now made by several pipe manufacturers so anyone's brand would be good depending on how much she wanted to spend...as you can see from the above link, Savinelli makes one in several finishes costing between $56 and $96...Savinelli is a good pipe if you don't have one...there are others that make the style and I'm sure you could find them from around $50 on up to several hundred dollars...


Thank you very much for all of the information.

I don't think Tinder Box makes cigars anymore so I will show my wife the Savinelli's.

Thanks again and have a great day.
Ken


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Don't forget Clark Gable's favorite:


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Thank you very much for all of the information.
> 
> I don't think Tinder Box makes cigars anymore so I will show my wife the Savinelli's.
> 
> ...


DOH I meant pipes.

I will also show her the Clark Gable. Who makes that one?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> DOH I meant pipes.
> 
> I will also show her the Clark Gable. Who makes that one?


That is also a Savonelli. They have Bing's favorite & Clark's favorite.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I stopped by the Tinder Box last night and asked about the Bing and the Clark.

They said they couldn't get the Clark and the Savonelli Bing would be around $250. I wonder what he was smoking????


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I stopped by the Tinder Box last night and asked about the Bing and the Clark.
> 
> They said they couldn't get the Clark and the Savonelli Bing would be around $250. I wonder what he was smoking????


Maybe Bing used the $250 pipe to beat the crap out of his kids. :sl


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Buy them online...


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah (alpeds post) Bing was all fun and games on screen i would have hated to be one of his kids. :bx


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Bill was from Tacoma Wa. I wonder if it was the Hilltop (not very nice) area?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I stopped by the Tinder Box last night and asked about the Bing and the Clark.
> 
> They said they couldn't get the Clark and the Savonelli Bing would be around $250. I wonder what he was smoking????


At that price I would consider commissioning a carver to carve a pipe in that shape.

You'll get a much finer pipe and form a relationship in the process!

I know a couple guys I'd recommend...


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Nooner said:


> At that price I would consider commissioning a carver to carve a pipe in that shape.
> 
> You'll get a much finer pipe and form a relationship in the process!
> 
> I know a couple guys I'd recommend...


Thank you for the offer. The site that livwire68 suggested has them for $60.

As much as I would like to try more expensive pipes, I better make sure that I won't fall off this slope before spending that much money, plus I still have a whole lot to learn.


----------

